# Chronarch 50mg



## RAF (Aug 15, 2005)

I have two older 50mg's, does Shimano still replace these older frames?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Two months ago I was told by Shimano repair California that there were no more frames for the 50 MG. So there are frames available now?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

get the frame for the 100b or the 100d and cut the bullcheet!! put all your componets on there and rock on! thats the only reels I use I got 6 of em! the gears and frames on the mg 50 suck you gotta change the main gear to brass and the frame as much as you fish Kenny there is no cure.... u da man


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

dbarham said:


> get the frame for the 100b or the 100d and cut the bullcheet!! put all your componets on there and rock on! thats the only reels I use I got 6 of em! the gears and frames on the mg 50 suck you gotta change the main gear to brass and the frame as much as you fish Kenny there is no cure.... u da man


Why bother...shanty town.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

dbarham said:


> get the frame for the 100b or the 100d and cut the bullcheet!! put all your componets on there and rock on! thats the only reels I use I got 6 of em! the gears and frames on the mg 50 suck you gotta change the main gear to brass and the frame as much as you fish Kenny there is no cure.... u da man


Good idea! I have a 100D but I'll check out another 100D frame for the MG.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We received another shipment of frames. Japan had discontinued the frames but we forced them to make another run.


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

how much are the frames


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

They are free if you have the older style frame with two drain holes. These frames are not an inventory item right now. We received a shipment from Japan for our repair department just for the frame upgrades. They have been discontinued.


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

how do i get one


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You have to send the reel in for the upgrade.

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con.../index/customer_service0/Repair_Services.html


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Bantam1: Can you please pm me where to ship my Shimano Chronarch mg. Also will I receive my old frame back???


----------



## RAF (Aug 15, 2005)

Thank you, headed that way.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Without sounding too dumb, why does one want to replace the frame? I have a 51mg and its been nice and solid.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

the old frame has friction points where metal meets magnesium........... the new one has plastic inserts at critical points so there is no direct contact with moving metal parts and the magnesium frame. 


The friction causes the coating to wear and the magnesium will start to corrode.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Ok, that sounds like a good upgrade. How can I tell if mine is the old or new frame?

Thx


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

The older frames had 1(first generation model) or 2 (second generation) drain holes at the bottom of each side. If you have a current model (3rd generation) it will have 2 drain holes on the gear side of the reel and 1 on the brake side of the reel..Dip


----------

